# Dairy Guy



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dairy guy calls and says he would like to pay $125 a ton for dairy quality hay.LOL

Oh and he wants it delivered for that also.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like some of our horsey girls, they want us to support their bad habit. LOL

scrapiron


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Dairy guy calls and says he would like to pay $125 a ton for dairy quality hay.LOL
> 
> Oh and he wants it delivered for that also.


Well compared to the horse guy who stuck you with the bankruptcy notice this is BIG money.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll go $130 and even pay the freight. The last quotes to S. IN I have seen are $275 to $325 delivered for 180 to 200 RFV.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

blueriver said:


> Well compared to the horse guy who stuck you with the bankruptcy notice this is BIG money.


Well I guess that is true.LOL


----------

